# Portage Upgrade? [solved]

## lorschy

Tja, ich sollte grade nen upgrade von portage installieren.

Ich versuch das mit:

#emerge -n '>=sys-apps/portage-2.0.51'

!!! Your current profile is deprecated and not supported anymore.

!!! Please upgrade to the following profile if possible:

        default-linux/amd64/2006.1/desktop

To upgrade do the following steps:

# There are several possible profiles that you can use to replace this one.

# default-linux/amd64/2006.1

# default-linux/amd64/2006.1/desktop

# default-linux/amd64/2006.1/server

# By default, we use the desktop profile.

# emerge -n '>=sys-apps/portage-2.0.51'

# cd /etc

# rm make.profile

# ln -s ../usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/amd64/2006.1/desktop make.profile

# This profile is deprecated and will be removed on or after January 1st, 2007.

Calculating dependencies -

!!! Invalid or corrupt dependency specification: 

"invalid atom: '>=dev-lang/tk-8*'"

('installed', '/', 'app-text/ding-1.3', 'nomerge')

 >=dev-lang/tk-8* >=sys-apps/grep-2* 

Portage is unable to process the dependencies of the 'app-text/ding-1.3'

package. In order to correct this problem, the package should be

uninstalled, reinstalled, or upgraded. As a temporary workaround, the

--nodeps option can be used to ignore all dependencies. For reference,

the problematic dependencies can be found in the *DEPEND files located

in '/var/db/pkg/app-text/ding-1.3/'.

Egal, was ich auch versuche zu emergen, ich bekomm immer solche komischen Fehlermeldungen.

Hab ich irgendwas verpasst?

In der DEPEND file steht auchnix drin.

Wenn ich zb. ding  neu emergen will dann krieg ich die meldung das dependencies in gkrellmms nicht aufgeloest werden koennen.

Versuch ich gkrellmms haengts an grep, und das hat wieder nen problem mit ding?

Wo soll ich denn nun anfangen, oder mache ich grundlegend was falsch?Last edited by lorschy on Fri Dec 22, 2006 1:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## smg

# rm make.profile

# ln -s ../usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/amd64/2006.1/desktop make.profile 

mach das mal

----------

## Bloodsurfer

Also mit 

```
eselect profile list
```

kannst du schon mal sehen welche Profile dir zur Verfügung stehen, und dann ein 

```
eselect profile set NUMMER
```

 (NUMMER vermutlich 1) hinterher, dann bist du schon mal einen Fehler los.

Du solltest jedoch auch die Anweisungen unter http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-upgrading.xml mal genauer durchlesen und befolgen.

----------

## lorschy

 *smg wrote:*   

> # rm make.profile
> 
> # ln -s ../usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/amd64/2006.1/desktop make.profile 
> 
> mach das mal

 

ich gehe mal davon aus das ich rm make.profile in /etc machen soll?

Da hab ich keine file make.profile, sondern nur nen ordner der so heisst.

# eselect profile list

!!! Error: Failed to get a list of valid profiles

exiting.

----------

## smg

 *lorschy wrote:*   

>  *smg wrote:*   # rm make.profile
> 
> # ln -s ../usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/amd64/2006.1/desktop make.profile 
> 
> mach das mal 
> ...

 

zieh dir doch mal den aktuellen portage snapshot

----------

## platinumviper

 *lorschy wrote:*   

> ich gehe mal davon aus das ich rm make.profile in /etc machen soll?
> 
> Da hab ich keine file make.profile, sondern nur nen ordner der so heisst.

 

Bist Du sicher? Das sollte eigentlich nicht möglich sein, da die Profile in /usr/portage/profiles/ angelegt werden, /etc/make.profile ist ein Link dorthin.

```
file /etc/make.profile

/etc/make.profile: symbolic link to `..//usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/amd64/2006.1/desktop'
```

Was passiert, wenn Du einfach tust was in der Meldung steht?

platinumviper

----------

## lorschy

 *smg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> zieh dir doch mal den aktuellen portage snapshot

 

Na das wollte ich ja machen, aber das geht ja nicht.

----------

## smg

 *lorschy wrote:*   

>  *smg wrote:*   
> 
> zieh dir doch mal den aktuellen portage snapshot 
> 
> Na das wollte ich ja machen, aber das geht ja nicht.

 

Soll ich dir schnell nen Binary machen?

----------

## lorschy

ok, sry irgendwie war ich der meinung das es nen ordner ist, aber es ist wirklich nen link. 

haette ich ma lieber via ls -la nachgeschaut....

mein profile war wohl wirklich bissl alt...

/etc/make.profile -> ../usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/amd64/2005.0

Ok, was mich aber immer noch wundert - 

#eselect profile list 

!!! Error: Failed to get a list of valid profiles

exiting.

Mein Portage ist aufm letzten stand.

*  sys-apps/portage

      Latest version available: 2.1.2_rc3-r9

      Latest version installed: 2.1.2_rc3-r9

#emerge -vp vmware-server

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies -

!!! Invalid or corrupt dependency specification: 

"invalid atom: '>=x11-libs/gtk+-2*'"

('installed', '/', 'media-video/nvidia-settings-1.0.7167', 'nomerge')

virtual/libc virtual/x11 >=x11-libs/gtk+-2* !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch ) >=media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.7167 >=media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.7167 

Portage is unable to process the dependencies of the

'media-video/nvidia-settings-1.0.7167' package. In order to correct this

problem, the package should be uninstalled, reinstalled, or upgraded. As

a temporary workaround, the --nodeps option can be used to ignore all

dependencies. For reference, the problematic dependencies can be found

in the *DEPEND files located in

'/var/db/pkg/media-video/nvidia-settings-1.0.7167/'.

Ich emerge grade nvidia-settings neu, das hat aber ne verdammt lange liste an dependencies - mal sehen was passsiert wenns durch ist..

----------

## lorschy

OK, das updaten von nvidia-settings hats gebracht, bekomme nun keine Fehler mehr wenn ich was emergen moecht.

Nur das Problem mit eselect hab ich noch.

```

#eselect profile list

!!! Error: Failed to get a list of valid profiles

exiting.

```

----------

## Finswimmer

Hast du von eselect die neuste Version?

----------

## lorschy

Natuerlich nicht !!!

grade emerged , nun passt alles. thx all

----------

## Finswimmer

Dann bitte ein [Solved] in den Titel.

----------

